# After SHTF , and lifeless bodies are increasing , what is safe way to decontaminate ?



## Survive7 (Mar 24, 2014)

What is a safe way to handel this situation , as the smell and bacteria will
become dangerous to you and others in the neighborhood .
I know its a rough topic to talk about , but I don't think " Gov't " will be picking up
bodies . I don't like this subject , as it is sad to think about , but if we don't
prepare something , our society wont last very long , if we just let it solve its self !
Any ideas on chemicals or powders to stop bacteria and desolve the body ?
Think real hard , do you really want to have that smell in your area for weeks
or months. What if nobody does anything , will you or your family be able to
live with this ! This subject is hardly , if ever , mentioned when prepping ,
but its important , for YOUR survival and Safety . S-7


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

India recently was doing funeral pyres. Probably not a bad idea.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, this is just a part of living. One of the first kids I met in the 2nd grade became my best friend. However, when we were both in college, and saw each other rarely, we simply lost touch. Sadly, "my best friend" died and I didn't find out for over two years. It's the nature of things. One of the guys I rode with in the MC came over to my house, we had a great time. One week later a client called me to inform me the friend had died. Of course, the events left their mark, but even the succinct information allows people to continue on.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I think @inceptor gave the best option.
"Dissolving" bodies would require mixing things you likely won't have a lot of access to, or creating very caustic lye which will be a problem to handle for most in and of itself.
Burning would be the safest and most efficient method, if proper precautions were taken. To avoid fire spreading, you'll need to designate a location for the task and coordinate delivery.
Even then, open air fires would be frowned upon, and the smell would be horrible. As terrible as the association is, large ovens would be the preferred method. You could control the temperature better and contain the destructive heat for a more complete burn.

For posterity's sake, in case anyone finds this years from now, this is ONLY concerning the disposal of the already deceased. I feel dirty enough as it is. I don't need anything misinterpreted.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Make friends with somebody that owns an excavator. Burning will require more fuel ( gas diesel, wood), which may be in short supply.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

_Read how the Sonderkommando took care of the overflow 

from the crematoria in the WW2 prison camps.

They will give you the insight needed.

They will describe how to build a pyre of logs and bodies that burn most efficiently.

The fat and ripe ones burn the best in the mix.

A nasty mess to take care, if you are up to it, I certainly am not.

You have to be as emotionally cold as a pathologist to do it. 

They were proud to do the job with only one liter of petrol._


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I will use my grapple on my JD to pick them up and move them far away. The coyotes can eat them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It's good idea, but they need to be fresh, depending the ambient temperature

you will have limbs falling off in a couple of days do not pierce bloated guts,

you will gag and puke from the stench.

Have recovered bodies when on the PD,

NOT a pretty sight, smell never goes away.

The most disgusting is when there are a zillion maggots crawling over them,

at that point you need a shovel to pick up the sections.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*...have recovered bodies..*.

Well, who hasn't? Oy, vey, you guys make it sound like a dreary monetary enhancement instead of what my family calls, "One too many guys at the poker table."

Somehow I feel like part of my extended family (my mother's sister married a real loser) is going to show up soon as the details herein are exposed. To be clear, my Uncle Jack is *not* Sicilian, he just married into that violent and loud side of the family. Ergo, all of my side is actually more German than anything else, it is after all, the south side of Milwaukee.

So let's be clear. Yes, people can go "missing." Okay, okay, some bodies have to be recovered. However, most of my lineage is gamblers. We do have a second cousin once removed that runs a mortuary...


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Funeral pyres. A billion plus folks in India can't be wrong.

Godspeed.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> It's good idea, but they need to be fresh, depending the ambient temperature
> 
> you will have limbs falling off in a couple of days do not pierce bloated guts,
> 
> ...


I have a bucket that I can scoop up the entrails and missing bits with.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The fat and ripe ones burn the best in the mix.


Certainly this.
With the right combination of fatty tissue and heat, you can really get a roaring fire going.
The topic can turn stomachs, but the science is rather fascinating. The human body is surprising, in many many ways.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

https://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/hygiene/emergencies/deadbodies.pdf


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *...have recovered bodies..*.
> 
> Well, who hasn't? Oy, vey, you guys make it sound like a dreary monetary enhancement instead of what my family calls, "One too many guys at the poker table."
> 
> ...


You worked for a mortuary, fire department, or police dept, ME's office???
One would assume from your posting you did such, as to pick up BODIES MORE than one time.
Very few have even recovered just one, how did you manage multiples???
What the hell are you talking about, "monetary enhancement",
I was paid for doing my police job, not to go and fetch bodies.
As a supervisor, I was called out to many deaths of various kinds, even when off duty.
I can guarantee that you would have puked you guts out at viewing some of them.

You don't even cover ONE EXPERIENCE in here, just ramble about your bad ass family..
I don't even mention battlefield pickups in here.
I don't even need to tell you why recovery was needed in the military, you were never in, so it would be a waste of time on brotherhood and respect.
Perhaps you were in combat somewhere that you neglected to tell us about???


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In my area of southern AZ, we will end up with fat coyotes and javelinas running around. They may even become a threat in their own right.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Certainly this.
> With the right combination of fatty tissue and heat, you can really get a roaring fire going.
> The topic can turn stomachs, but the science is rather fascinating. The human body is surprising, in many many ways.


Could this be a potential fuel source? The fat that is.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Could this be a potential fuel source? The fat that is.


The ovens that were used to incinerate bodies during WW2 by the Germans, 
were designed to do just that.
What you see in the newsreel pictures of the period are just of the "oven" area.
The air, fire and flames were below the ovens, superheated air was brought up into the oven by the chimney design, flow pattern and their height.
You can liken it to a charcoal grill with a solid plate on the top part of the grill wires, the fat would run down into the firebox area and increase the burn temp, just like the flareups with a grill.
Like everything in a flashover, at a certain point everything would gasify.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Could this be a potential fuel source? The fat that is.


You mean as a general fuel, or as fuel for the already burning fire, as @SOCOM42 described?

For general use, like for heating your home, I'm unfamiliar with any society in history rendering the fat of dead humans into a useable fuel. That said, the chemistry should still work.
It would take a morally detached individual to do the work, though I suppose such people will be the ones that live the longest in that harsh new world.
I can't image the source would be all that plentiful though.
Unless death was quick and caught a large population off guard, you likely won't find too many fatties that starved to death. You'll find distended people with excess skin hanging off of them. Their own bodies will rapidly consume the fat for energy when the food runs out, assuming they can get just enough sustenance to keep their vital organs functioning.
If death was quick, and large groups died off quickly, you'd have enough time to trim out and render down a few, but the corpses would go rancid within days. The fatty tissue would break down and turn to liquid.
I would not count on this as any sort of backup plan.
To avoid the spread of disease, disposal should be prioritized.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I imagine letting nature take care of things first would be easiest.
An oven that is built like a rocket stove will burn hot an fast.
Other than that, this topic has definitely taught me I am not ready for it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I imagine letting nature take care of things first would be easiest.


The problem with that is the disease that ensues. Leaving bodies to nature releases pathogens that will kill a lot of people from what I understand. It will have to be dealt with.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> You mean as a general fuel, or as fuel for the already burning fire, as @SOCOM42 described?
> 
> That said, the chemistry should still work.
> It would take a morally detached individual to do the work, though I suppose such people will be the ones that live the longest in that harsh new world.
> ...


" I suppose such people will be the ones that live the longest in that harsh new world."
YEAH, ONE OF THE BASTARDS IS STILL ALIVE TODAY, AN EX SAUNDERKOMMANDO!
HE WAS AT THE CENTRAL CLEARING POINT and EXTERMINATION CAMP, AUSCHWITZ-BIRKENAU. The name, George Soros, almost everyone in the civilized world knows that name.

"Unless death was quick and caught a large population off guard, you likely won't find too many fatties that starved to death."
I was common in pre-war Europa that the middle aged women were fat, a medical leftover from the 18th-19th century, where fat women were considered "healthy". WW1 did not change that perception.
In the selection process at the camps, those fat women and with their kids, went directly into the gas chambers, hence plenty of "fatties".
Others were worked to death to where their bodies were like dried logs to add to the pyre.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I imagine letting nature take care of things first would be easiest.
> An oven that is built like a rocket stove will burn hot an fast.
> Other than that, this topic has definitely taught me I am not ready for it.


In essence they were built that way, but engineered to be efficient with the type of fuel used.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> The problem with that is the disease that ensues. Leaving bodies to nature releases pathogens that will kill a lot of people from what I understand. It will have to be dealt with.


Yeah, the Blue Bottles and other flies that carried those diseases to people all over had to be dealt with, or not given a chance to spawn..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Another answer, Soylent Green.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Another answer, Soylent Green.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Yet another possibility. 

"During a railway expansion in Egypt in the 19th century, construction companies unearthed so many mummies that they used them as locomotive fuel."
—Discover Magazine, 2006


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Yet another possibility.
> 
> "During a railway expansion in Egypt in the 19th century, construction companies unearthed so many mummies that they used them as locomotive fuel."
> —Discover Magazine, 2006


Those same huge quantities of mummies were used to make brown paper bags that most of us are familiar with today, the brown color today is a carryover from those linen made bags of the past.
The burn qualities were not so much from the bodies themselves but the resins used on the outer surfaces of the mummy, it burned like tar, with the Natron dried remains, one hell of a fire.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> You mean as a general fuel







__





How To Make Oil From Animal Fat


Once you begin living off the land and start using and rendering fat from animals you kill, you learn quickly that all fats are not created equal



www.survival-manual.com





For lighting purposes if nothing else. You can make oil from fat. I hear whale fat works good. This whale would contribute much.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










For the mods: there are no private parts shown here. It is well covered up by enormous amounts of potential fuel.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just consider it a flexible fuel bladder like the military uses.
Blubber was rendered into oil right on the whaling ships, it was used in the lubrication of precision instruments before synthetics were developed, right into the late1970s.
Most wrist and pocket watches still use whale oil for lube.
It is still used for lubrication around the world today.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Lewis and Clark expedition did use Animal fat for candles. They wrote about having to eat it as food ran out..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Having seen dead humans that had been in the sun for a few days is not something you'll ever forget.

The best way is burial. More than one at a time would require mechanized equipment.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Whoever posted the large woman picture you suck man I logged on and that was one of the first things I saw on my feed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Daduate said:


> Whoever posted the large woman picture you suck man I logged on and that was one of the first things I saw on my feed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The large woman is one of God’s creatures that you should love and respect. The narrow path is hard but you must walk it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

KUSA said:


> The large woman is one of God’s creatures that you should love and respect. The narrow path is hard but you must walk it.


That's one way of putting it


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

KUSA said:


> The large woman is one of God’s creatures that you should love and respect. The narrow path is hard but you must walk it.


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

__





Disposal of Human Corpses Part One & Two


This post was originally published back in March of 2013. Part One HERE & Part Two HERE. It’s a long one….. by Harry The radio next to...




modernsurvivalonline.com


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

There are two options: mass spread cannibalism. Any takers? No? But human bacon is surely as good as swine! Still no takers? Damn you people are sooo close minded!

Or be far enough away that you dont have to deal with it. Dump salt on bodies. Use them for fuel and bleach bones as they can make decent tools an structural supports. 
Oke this is grossing me out. I'll be done now.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

KUSA said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn KUSA you're going to hell.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Any Beastie said:


> Damn KUSA you're going to hell.


In every religion.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

smell is not dangerous... in fact it will deter people from getting to close. Place the bodies down wind - after you have gloved up .. and make sure to wash yourself after touching them

if it is a family member... bury or burn


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The smell itself may not be harmful... but chucking your guts up after you've gotten a whiff certainly isn't going to help much.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

If you want to have a little fun, and if your community is at war with your neighboring community, build a catapult. 

Launch the rotting corpses into their gated communities. Once they go away from the smell, go get their stuff.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

The smell of rotting flesh can be bad. The smell of burning flesh will hang with you for a very long time. It’s a smell you never forget. If you are in a SHTF situation and someone in your group passes, get them buried as soon as possible and as deep as possible. Animals will dig up if too shallow. I would hope prepared people would have bugged out by the time the bodies start piling up in the cities.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*You worked for a mortuary, fire department, or police dept, ME's office???*

Nope, I never worked at any of these places. Here's the tale, my mother had three sisters. During the 1940s and the 1950s these "fertile myrtles" raised up a school bus full of what turned out to be my "cousins."

Now, half of these cousins were younger than me, and the other half were older. My older cousin, Alan, joined the Army.

But for several decades all of these cousins would get together, swap lies, and exchange cheap gifts. The mothers sat in the kitchen and drank something 'lubricated' that not even Milwaukeeans would dare to drink or even smell.

So, yes, my cousins did a lot of work for The City of Milwaukee. The skinniest cousin actually grew some muscle, was a military police officer in Germany, and liked the work so much he became a cop in Wisconsin.

BTW, all of you guys have seen my cop cousin, Johnny Corlett. When the most dangerous convicts are walked into court, and an officer walks behind the guy. That officer is lots of times my cousin Johnny. My wife and I were in South Dakota, in a hotel and watching TV. I saw some loser, I think it was Jeffrey Dahmer. But both of us jumped up because--to us--Johnny was a bigger surprise than Dahmer...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> *You worked for a mortuary, fire department, or police dept, ME's office???*
> 
> Nope, I never worked at any of these places. Here's the tale, my mother had three sisters. During the 1940s and the 1950s these "fertile myrtles" raised up a school bus full of what turned out to be my "cousins."
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Turkey vultures?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Annie said:


> Turkey vultures?
> 
> 
> View attachment 113748


Best solution yet. Let nature take its course.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

I also want to ask about the validity of bodies being in the streets en masse. Will this really happen? I see it happening in the cities but not many of us live in the cities.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

With all these gain of function viruses being put out and the vaccines, I don’t think the bodies will be lifeless. I think they will be animated and eat brains.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> With all these gain of function viruses being put out and the vaccines, I don’t think the bodies will be lifeless. I think they will be animated and eat brains.


That's why my extreme home defense weapon is a chainsaw.
Guns don't work against the Walking Dead. But if you hack them up thay can't get far.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

KUSA said:


> With all these gain of function viruses being put out and the vaccines, I don’t think the bodies will be lifeless. I think they will be animated and eat brains.


They won't be findin any brains in this head....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> They won't be findin any brains in this head....


That could be said of most people nowadays.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If zombies only eat brains, I got nuttin' to worry about.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If zombies only eat brains, I got nuttin' to worry about.


I didn’t realize you and Beastie were Democrats.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

KUSA said:


> I didn’t realize you and Beastie were Democrats.


OH we aren't, just not the sharpest knives in the drawer. BPH runs around with bears all day, and me with toddlers....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Any Beastie said:


> OH we aren't, just not the sharpest knives in the drawer. BPH runs around with bears all day, and me with toddlers....


No, I DO NOT run around with bears. 

We sit around the campfire, making s'mores and hot cocoa, .... all the while telling bigger and bigger lies.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> No, I DO NOT run around with bears.
> 
> We sit around the campfire, making s'mores and hot cocoa, .... all the while telling bigger and bigger lies.


Ooooh, I'm sorry for that lil' mispeak. Won't happen again, sir.


----------

